# FAs who have no pronounced fetish... check in!



## undrcovrbrothr (May 14, 2009)

Come on, everyone... I know there have to be a lot of FAs out there who have no fetish, i.e. feederism, gaining, squashing, etc., but who just are in love with the BBW/BHM form. Now is the time to say, I'm like Rubens, and I love it!!! 

Do you prefer a particular form or body type, or is it a look, or what?


----------



## Weeze (May 15, 2009)

As far as fetishes go, I'd just like for whoever I happen to be with to keep an open mind about things, you know? 
Like, if one person is into feederism, but the other isn't, but everything else is GREAT, a compromise would be really important.
I try not to shut myself off to people who aren't necessarily into the same "kinks" as me, because relationships are about a little bit of give and take, ya dig?


----------



## Santaclear (May 15, 2009)

Having no fetish can be a real turn-on. :smitten: :batting: Often it's sexier than actual fetishes.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 15, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Having no fetish can be a real turn-on. :smitten: :batting: Often it's sexier than actual fetishes.



I like to give people who have fetishes verbal spankings and tongue lashings... So I suppose not having a fetish is in fact my fetish... therefore I'm not qualified to post in this thread.




Never mind. Carry on.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 15, 2009)

I'm prudish and proud of it.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 15, 2009)

*Checks in* 

Ultimately it comes down to the person. I've been all over the place with size, shape, etc... The person I'm crushin' on now (Who reciprocates these feelings... oh..... haha :wubu is 5'4", and is a former hourglass that's become slightly more bottom heavy. She did gain a bit, but I liked her then, and I like her now.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 15, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'm prudish and proud of it.



You run around wearing women's avatars Skellington! Don't you be telling us that you have no fetishes!!!!


See, that's all part of my fetish...





I'm one sick puppy.


----------



## CleverBomb (May 15, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Having no fetish can be a real turn-on. :smitten: :batting: Often it's sexier than actual fetishes.


So, vanilla is the new kink, then?

-Rusty


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 15, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> You run around wearing women's avatars Skellington! Don't you be telling us that you have no fetishes!!!!



My love of Madame Leota is not a fetish. Perish the thought. It's a good, clean love... without utensils. _Props to anyone that gets that quote._


----------



## stan_der_man (May 15, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> My love of Madame Leota is not a fetish. Perish the thought. It's a good, clean love... without utensils. _Props to anyone that gets that quote._



The way you phrased that sounded so... well.. very prudish.



I suppose you're telling the truth... clean as a whistle... no fetish...





Carry on then.


----------



## furious styles (May 15, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> My love of Madame Leota is not a fetish. Perish the thought. It's a good, clean love... without utensils. _Props to anyone that gets that quote._



only one of the finest movies of all time .. featuring one Lt. Frank Drebin


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 15, 2009)

CleverBomb said:


> So, vanilla is the new kink, then?
> 
> -Rusty



Vanilla? Naah, it is not about vanilla, it is about lack of what could be uncomfortable requirements in a person 

I'm glad people are checking in here!!!  What makes it great is that there are people out there who don't have these specific requirements. We're not alien beings on Dims... a LOT of us are out there. The whole meaning of the term "FA" is a very broad definition, and our part of the spectrum has a voice too.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 15, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> *Checks in*
> 
> Ultimately it comes down to the person. I've been all over the place with size, shape, etc... The person I'm crushin' on now (Who reciprocates these feelings... oh..... haha :wubu is 5'4", and is a former hourglass that's become slightly more bottom heavy. She did gain a bit, but I liked her then, and I like her now.



That's what I mean.... you liked her then, and you like her now!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 15, 2009)

Checking in.

Tapirs aren't a fetish, right?


----------



## Littleghost (May 15, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Checking in.
> 
> Tapirs aren't a fetish, right?



Is it wearing pantyhose? The answer to that is the answer to your question.


----------



## Littleghost (May 15, 2009)

I'd just like to say that as an FA with no fetish, ...I have no fetish.



.......all right then.


----------



## Teleute (May 16, 2009)

Well.... I wouldn't say I have NO fetish (coughdommecough), but my fetish isn't fat related, so I'm counting myself in 

Although, fat butts do have a more satisfying jiggle when I spank them...


----------



## Blockierer (May 16, 2009)

I am attracted exclusively to fat women, so I do not need whips, chains, rubber, masks or something else. :bow:
The fat jiggling body of my wife does it for me.


----------



## Cors (May 16, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Well.... I wouldn't say I have NO fetish (coughdommecough), but my fetish isn't fat related, so I'm counting myself in
> 
> Although, fat butts do have a more satisfying jiggle when I spank them...



I second this!


----------



## mergirl (May 16, 2009)

hmm.. actually, i am pretty boring and dont have any fetishes. Though, i do love to please and i have never encountered anything that has shocked me sexually, so i would do most things that my partner wanted and i would enjoy them. So i guess i am a fetishistic non-fetishist. hmm if that makes any sense. 
Oh actually, i'm speaking bolllocks..i do have some gainer fantasies. They are only head ones that only leak out now and then. hmm its funny i forgot about that. Though i see this 'fetish' as relating to me not to my love of fat. Well not other peoples.. shit. am i making any sense AT ALL???? lmao


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 16, 2009)

I'm ordinarily pretty _vanilla_ but I won't say I've never _wavered_.  I like to be as accommodating of my partner as the law allows so there isn't much I haven't tried. Can't say any of it made the experience any more or less enjoyable, just different. Commitment to her pleasure always overwhelms any reticence on my part. Who she is (in all dimensions) stimulates me far more than what we do together.

I think fetishes are kind of like children in that they make little or no sense until you have one of your own? I imagine for many they help break down barriers and form a deeper intimacy? Smoke 'em if ya got 'em, YMMV. :bow:

My only issue with fetishes has always been stealth. Fly your freak flag proudly. If it's an important part of you hiding it from someone who may care about you is wrong. *JMO!* With that one caveat, Carpe Kink!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 16, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> I'm ordinarily pretty _vanilla_ but I won't say I've never _wavered_.  I like to be as accommodating of my partner as the law allows so there isn't much I haven't tried. Can't say any of it made the experience any more or less enjoyable, just different. Commitment to her pleasure always overwhelms any reticence on my part. Who she is (in all dimensions) stimulates me far more than what we do together.
> 
> I think fetishes are kind of like children in that they make little or no sense until you have one of your own? I imagine for many they help break down barriers and form a deeper intimacy? Smoke 'em if ya got 'em, YMMV. :bow:
> 
> My only issue with fetishes has always been stealth. Fly your freak flag proudly. If it's an important part of you hiding it from someone who may care about you is wrong. *JMO!* With that one caveat, Carpe Kink!




That's what I was trying to get at- no matter what, if there is a great connection, then it won't diminish her just because she isn't into something. Even at first, I'm not going to let a narrow preference dominate, or discount someone because of it. To me, it would creep me out if someone started off with that rather than getting to know me better... and I have heard of that happening!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 16, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> That's what I was trying to get at- no matter what, if there is a great connection, then it won't diminish her just because she isn't into something. Even at first, I'm not going to let a narrow preference dominate, or discount someone because of it. To me, it would creep me out if someone started off with that rather than getting to know me better... and I have heard of that happening!



"I'm into latex, golden shower and lizard role play." don't need to be the first words out of your mouth, I agree. Still, you know it's not cool to conceal the fact that you drink or smoke because many people have strong aversions to those things. If it's really a fetish it's BS to say you want them to "get to know you first" because that's a part of you. Anything "non-negotiable" about you needs to come up pretty early or there's something slimy about it to me. *JMO*, as always.

I've been snarked and flamed mercilessly on other threads for this position but it still comes down to an integrity issue. That's about functionality not morality for me. Honesty works better. Bitter experience and reason both convince me of that. I'm no paragon of integrity by any means but I know what seems to work and what doesn't.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 16, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> "I'm into latex, golden shower and lizard role play." don't need to be the first words out of your mouth, I agree. Still, you know it's not cool to conceal the fact that you drink or smoke because many people have strong aversions to those things. If it's really a fetish it's BS to say you want them to "get to know you first" because that's a part of you. Anything "non-negotiable" about you needs to come up pretty early or there's something slimy about it to me. *JMO*, as always.
> 
> I've been snarked and flamed mercilessly on other threads for this position but it still comes down to an integrity issue. That's about functionality not morality for me. Honesty works better. Bitter experience and reason both convince me of that. I'm no paragon of integrity by any means but I know what seems to work and what doesn't.



It sounds to me like you have an honesty fetish Nagel... 


And maybe even some kinky stuff goin' on with vanilla....


... just sayin'.


----------



## Captain Save (May 16, 2009)

I suppose I'd better stand up to be identified as a non-kink FA. My only kink, if one could call it that, is a desire to spoil the lady of my interest to the point of her not wanting anyone else, whether that means a blindfold, a latex mattress and ten gallons of cake mix, or keeping the place we would share spotlessly clean. 

I also agree wholeheartedly with the disclosure policy, Mr. Nagel; when these things are hidden until after feelings get involved is when people get mad, and following that, get even.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 16, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> I suppose I'd better stand up to be identified as a non-kink FA. My only kink, if one could call it that, is a desire to spoil the lady of my interest to the point of her not wanting anyone else, whether that means a blindfold, a latex mattress and ten gallons of cake mix, or keeping the place we would share spotlessly clean.



Ahhh, spoiling.... somehow I figured you'd show up eventually! Welcome aboard


----------



## Carrie (May 16, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> I suppose I'd better stand up to be identified as a non-kink FA. My only kink, if one could call it that, is a desire to spoil the lady of my interest to the point of her not wanting anyone else, whether that means a blindfold, a latex mattress and ten gallons of cake mix, or keeping the place we would share spotlessly clean.


These two scenarios are equally hot. :smitten:


----------



## Captain Save (May 16, 2009)

Carrie said:


> These two scenarios are equally hot. :smitten:



That cake binge thread really got my creative juices flowing; all I need now is a latex mattress and a willing BBW...:wubu:


----------



## Carrie (May 16, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> That cake binge thread really got my creative juices flowing; all I need now is a latex mattress and a willing BBW...:wubu:


And a vacuum, a feather duster and some Pledge for afterwards. :batting:


----------



## Captain Save (May 16, 2009)

Carrie said:


> And a vacuum, a feather duster and some Pledge for afterwards. :batting:



Oh shit, yeah; a vacuum, and Pledge...fapfapfapfapfapfapfap...lysol tub cleaner..fapfapfapfap...dishwashing soap, ohhh...fapfapfapfap...laundry, oh yeah....OOPS! Sorry about the windows; I'll clean that up!


----------



## superodalisque (May 16, 2009)

i love it when I'M his fetish


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 17, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> It sounds to me like you have an honesty fetish Nagel...
> 
> 
> And maybe even some kinky stuff goin' on with vanilla....
> ...



Well, I like to think of it as more a _trust_ obsession Stan. If someone can't trust you to love and care for them exactly as they are, warts and all, they're not a good bet for a fulfilling LTR. Just my experience. YMMV. 

Re vanilla,I like surprises and even vanilla can be unexpected. Like a chick all tricked out in thigh-high boots, chains, tats and piercings who just wants a good ol' missionary style drilling. Fetishes have always seemed to me to be about getting your expectations fulfilled, realizing your imagination. I kinda fiend more on having my assumptions shattered. Too much of my life is focused on knowing exactly what will happen next. It's what I get paid for, basically. Discovering something completely counterintuitive is what rocks my world, or did when I was still up for having it rocked.


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 17, 2009)

Another one checking in who is happy to be boring..............


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 17, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Well, I like to think of it as more a _trust_ obsession Stan. If someone can't trust you to love and care for them exactly as they are, warts and all, they're not a good bet for a fulfilling LTR. Just my experience. YMMV.
> 
> Re vanilla,I like surprises and even vanilla can be unexpected. Like a chick all tricked out in thigh-high boots, chains, tats and piercings who just wants a good ol' missionary style drilling. Fetishes have always seemed to me to be about getting your expectations fulfilled, realizing your imagination. I kinda fiend more on having my assumptions shattered. Too much of my life is focused on knowing exactly what will happen next. It's what I get paid for, basically. Discovering something completely counterintuitive is what rocks my world, or did when I was still up for having it rocked.



You know, you are right... but I wouldn't call it vanilla, I'd call it a much surer way of finding your perfect match! A lot of times the physical connection matches but not the mental, and vice versa... yeah, you may find a person who shares your unique flavor, but the chances are greatly improved with a lot wider, general approach. Vanilla to me means plain and ordinatry, dull, etc.. we're NOT dull, not in the least... just a lot more likely to have a better choice amongst all of the most delicious "fruit" out there...!!! :wubu:


----------



## Esther (May 17, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Having no fetish can be a real turn-on. :smitten: :batting: Often it's sexier than actual fetishes.



I'm with this post ^
I have no really strong fetishes, so indulging someone else's fetishes (which I will do) is usually just distracting for me and I won't end up feeling satisfied.


----------



## blackghost75 (May 19, 2009)

I believe that every Fa in the plus-size community has a fetish of some sort It's only natural and you have to remember we our human first:bounce:


----------



## Tania (May 19, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> My love of Madame Leota is not a fetish. Perish the thought. It's a good, clean love... without utensils. _Props to anyone that gets that quote._



LOL. You need a Leota Toombs avatar.


----------



## t3h_n00b (May 20, 2009)

checking in


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 20, 2009)

Tania said:


> LOL. You need a Leota Toombs avatar.



Couldn't get any really good pics or screen grabs of her to make an avatar from. So I went with the Tilly Leota from the Haunted Mansion movie. Yeah, the movie could have been better but I actually thought she was pretty cool as Leota.


----------

